# Visual Basic HELP



## dcf-joe (Mar 5, 2008)

I use VB 2008 Express Edition, and I cannot get my multiple form application to work correctly. I am trying to get frmNext to show up after frmInput is done. So, in frmInput's button click event, I type in strName = TextBox1.Text, frmNext.Show(), and Unload frmInput. Unload does not work in vb 2008 anymore I guess, because it gave me an error. So, I typed in Me.Close(), which closes the application altogether. So, I decided to go into frmNext's form load event and type in Me.Text = strName and frmInput.Close(), which causes the entire program to close. I need help getting frmNext to show up and frmInput to close down.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah im not that great yet but could you post the whole code? I could probly help ive been using it for a few years now.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 5, 2008)

Option Explicit On
Module Module1
    Public strName As String
End Module

Option Explicit On
Public Class frmInput

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        strName = TextBox1.Text
        frmNext.Show()
        Me.Close()

    End Sub
End Class

Option Explicit On
Public Class frmNext

    Private Sub frmNext_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Me.Text = strName
    End Sub
End Class


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2008)

Create a module with a Sub "Main"

```
Imports System.Windows.Forms

Module Module1
  Sub Main()
    Dim frmInput as new FormInput
    frmInput.Show()
    Application.Run() // This starts the App without a start-up main form
  End Sub
End Module
```

In the Input Form (which will load as the default form)

```
Private closeApp as Boolean = True

Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) handles Button1.Click
  closeApp = False;
  Dim nextFrm As New NextForm
  nextFrm.Show()
  Me.Close()
End Sub

// Just in case you want to kill the App from this form
Private Sub InputForm_Closing(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.ComponentModel.CancelEventArgs) Handles MyBase.Closing
   If closeApp Then
      Application.Exit()
   End If
End Sub
```

In Next Form, use something like this to close the Application

```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Application.Exit()
End Sub
```

This is not the most robust way of doing this, but it should work for you.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 5, 2008)

Whenever I wanted to do something like that back in the day, i'd simply change the visibility of the form

frm.setVisible(true); to display it
frm.setVisible(false); to hide it


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Whenever I wanted to do something like that back in the day, i'd simply change the visibility of the form
> 
> frm.setVisible(true); to display it
> frm.setVisible(false); to hide it



That works okay, but then you have unneeded components and their associated resources hanging around eating up stack and heap space (RAM). It is better to dispose of the unneeded resource so that the garbage collector can clean up after you.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2008)

After some quick perusing ...

You may just be able to go into your projects properties page, and under the Application tab set the "Shutdown mode" to "After last form closes" instead of the default "When main form closes".


----------

